# Slimming World



## Annimay (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been looking on the Slimming World website.  I am going to join tomorrow (there! I've said it and can't change my mind now!)

Has anyone had any experience of Slimming World?  What did you think of it?


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck with it, Anita! Never tried anything like that myself (I'm one of those annoying people who eats loads but is never overweight) but I have heard good things about SW and Weightwatchers from other people. Hope you find it helpful!


----------



## traceycat (Sep 14, 2010)

good luck for today anita. i went to weight watchers about 6yr ago and found it good but never tried slimming world. let us know how it goes.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2010)

Slimming World works for many people. I think a lot is down to your own personality and temprement. Wieght Watchers works well for others. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## MargB (Sep 14, 2010)

I am with Slimming World and it is working for me.  There again, any weight watching club would work as I need the discipline of a weekly weigh-in.  I don't follow any plan 100% but was so overweight that just cutting out the junk food, crisps, chips with every meal, packets of biscuits, etc has resulted in a good weight loss.

When you go (notice when not if) do try and stay for the group after the weigh-in.  That is when you can have a laugh and encourage each other.  You will need to watch some of their recipes as not 100% diabetes friendly but that could just be me as I hate sweeteners!

Plenty of recipes on the website and there is much to choose from.

Good luck and let us know how you are getting on.  My weigh in as Thursday evening and I will probably get into the habit of letting everyone know the losses and occasional gains.  One thing I do say is that I am not paying a fiver a week in order to put on weight.  It is working for me.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Annimay,

It might be worth speaking to your gp about a referral.
My sil received 12 weeks free as her gp referred her.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Annimay,

How did last night go?  Did you join and if so are you on a red or green day today?


----------



## Annimay (Sep 16, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Annimay,
> 
> How did last night go?  Did you join and if so are you on a red or green day today?



I did it - I joined.  Haven't quite got to grips with it yet.  The Green days are still green, the Red days are called 'Original' and there's another choice called 'Extra Easy' which seems to combine the two.  For this week I'm following a booklet which gives 7 breakfasts, 7 lunches, and 7 dinners.  There is lots of free food that I can eat anytime so I think I'm going to like it.

Right, off to get my breakfast - yoghurt & blueberries.


----------



## MargB (Sep 16, 2010)

Yay!  Hope you are in a friendly group and get a lot out of it.


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

Well done Anni sounds like it was a good choice hun, enjoy x


----------



## MargB (Sep 16, 2010)

Check out the website for recipes, there are loads on there.  Some are better than others.  There is one for chips (sorry, had to answer the phone!), anyway the chips one is quite good although with my oven doing potato wedges is actually more successful.  They are all trial and error.


----------



## MargB (Oct 1, 2010)

I got my 2.5 stone award last night.  Mind you, I got my 2 stone award on 1st July so it really has been a long time to shift that half stone.

1.5 stone to go to reach target.


----------



## Annimay (Oct 1, 2010)

Well done Marg. You're a star.

I've lost 10 lb in the first two weeks, and got slimmer of the week this week. I haven't got a target yet - it just seems too far away as I've got so much to lose.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well done Marg - fantastic.


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 10, 2010)

well done MargB - i have a question, what exactly does slimming world entail? i used to go to WW but not sure whether to join WW again or try slimming world as i've not done that one but trouble is i lead a very busy life, go to work full-time and tend to socialise and eat out quite a lot so wondering which one of the 2 clubs would suit my lifestyle best.


----------



## MargB (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't follow the Slimming World plan to the letter, have too many stomach/bowel disorders to stick to anything too closely.  However, there are 3 plans that can be followed which break down to different food groups and there are 'A' and 'B' choices to add.

Right from the start I said I needed the discipline of a weekly weigh in and I refer to the plans for ideas of menus and sort of try to follow along but any pain or discomfort and I start adjusting/correcting.  I am happy with my weight loss so see no reason to try and follow their plans too closely.

Perhaps someone who is following more closely will be able to give you a better answer!


----------

